
Microsoft’s new coding language is made for quantum computers - rainhacker
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/26/microsoft-new-coding-language-is-made-for-quantum-computers/
======
jeffwass
This isn't interesting, particularly comparing number of qubits in start-of-
the-art to number of bits of memory classical computers had in the old days.

Ie - the article mentions a potential 40-qubit machine for their enterprise
customers. I remember how quickly computers evolved in memory size or speed
from k to M to G.

But 40 is just such a small number, almost like number of bits in magnetic
core memory units or CRT phosphor screen storage units.

Probably in twenty years our kids will be using megaqubit or gigaqubit
machines and laugh at the top-end-yet-still-nonexistent 40 qubit machine we're
drooling over today.

(And in case anyone thinks I'm mixing up the performance/calculations like
scope of classical bits vs qubits, no I'm not, it's just an observation of
ordinality)

